
Russian Roulette with multiple chambered rounds - squeakynick
http://datagenetics.com/blog/february22016/index.html
======
DrScump
It doesn't affect the math, but the artist is showing the wrong chamber
position as being the next to fire (the next is at the 10 o'clock position,
not 12 o'clock).

~~~
squeakynick
No indication is given about the next to fire (at least that was never
implied, or explicitly mentioned), it's about the probability. The shaded red
disks simply show which chambers might have rounds in, and which might be
blank. Rather that enumerate all possible combination of the "6 choose n", I
showed the canonical form of "two together" (of which there are 6 cases), "one
chamber inbetween" (ditto) ... etc

I tried to make that clear with the phrase "without loss of generality"

